# IBEW Apprentice Interview



## Johncin (May 5, 2011)

mcubbage89 said:


> So I passed the aptitude test and now the interview is in 1 week. Any suggestions on doing well with that? I know no one will have any specific answers, but what kind of answers will they be looking for? I also have a letter of recommendation from my boss. Also should I wear a suit? or will that make me look TOO eager? There's only 150 people being takin in so I need to score high on this interview. Thanks in advance!


No suit...maybe if it were for an office job. I know a guy on the committee in my area and jeans is good. At least for my area you should look like you're ready to work. In my area very very few get in on the first interview. Ask for their suggestions about what you could do in case you're not chosen this time around. Usually it's work fir a non union contractor or school until the next interviewing period. Your application should be open for 2 years so you won't have to reapply. Just keeping it real w you. Don't give up though if you don't get in on the first interview. It may be different in your area but that's how my area is


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I was told once by an interviewer, some of the best dressed men come off as too slick. One of the best was a young man that came in for a late afternoon interview all dirty wire eze on his shirt and pants.

The young man apologized but said they had a big pull set for early in the AM and every man was needed. He stayed for the pull then hauled his buns to the interview.

Dress like you are going to work in a blue collar trade. Slacks and polo shirt.

Be polite and professional, not cocky, answer honestly. (honestly within reason)


----------

